# مخططات ومساقط أفقية



## shrek (23 يناير 2011)

مخططات ومساقط أفقية


















470 مخطط

plans.rar (35.89 MB)

Rapidshare	
http://www.multiupload.com/RS_VJHYVMEKYI


Megaupload	
http://www.multiupload.com/MU_VJHYVMEKYI


Depositfiles	
http://www.multiupload.com/DF_VJHYVMEKYI


Hotfile	
http://www.multiupload.com/HF_VJHYVMEKYI


Zshare	
http://www.multiupload.com/ZS_VJHYVMEKYI


Uploading.com	
http://www.multiupload.com/UP_VJHYVMEKYI


----------



## وردةالحياة (23 يناير 2011)

شنو شنو شنو ,,,لوين بس تبي تووووووصل 

كده كثيررررررر كثيرررر,,,

بارك الله فيك بجد مجهود رائع ^_^


----------



## shrek (25 يناير 2011)

نتمنى لكم الاستفادة


----------



## home home (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## black pearl 2 (14 فبراير 2011)

تسلم الاياااااااااااااااااادي والله


----------



## عبير السودان (15 فبراير 2011)

روووووووووووووووعه


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (17 فبراير 2011)

الله يبارك بيك على هذا المجهود الرائع وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## salleh_moh (26 مارس 2011)

بجد بجد بجد موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك
ولاكن لى طلب بسيط عندى قطعة ارض واريد بناء منزل عليها ولا اجد مخطط جيد لها
ابعد الشقه 7.7م * 11 م ومن الجهتين الشرقية والشمالية منانى ملاصقة ومن الجهتين الغربية والجنوبية شوارع عرضها 6 امتار
علما بان الجهة الشرقيه والغربية لهما الطول الاكبر اى 11م وان المبنى سيرتفع 7 طوابق
ارجوا مساعدتى فى ايجاد مخطط جيد لها
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## omar_aboroman (26 مارس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## iraqivisionary (27 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## الصكر العراقي (1 أبريل 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## LOLIM (2 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك بجد مجهود رائع ^_^


----------



## LOLIM (2 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك بجد مجهود رائع ^_^.0.0
.000


----------



## mando_mando (14 أبريل 2011)

مشكووور كتييير جاري التحميل
جزاك الله خير


----------



## anwargak (23 يوليو 2012)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## المهندس999999 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

روعةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------

